# Dragon Ball Z Retrospective Part 1



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

So originally I was thinking I might do a review of Dragon Ball Z, but then I thought about how people think of it, which is essentially "a generic fighting show with a lot of talking", and that's not the case, so I decided I would do a much deeper look into the series and make it into a retrospective of the series as a whole and the characters and the world that inhabit it. * There will be spoilers, so if you haven't seen Dragon Ball Z all the way through and plan to, do not read this*.  I hope you'll enjoy.

-----------------------------------------------------------
In this part of the Retrospective I will talk about the villains of Dragon Ball Z.



*Raditz​*
Raditz is often seen as a rather pointless and uninteresting character, this is understandable as there is truly nothing that makes Raditz unique, he is simply an evil generic character that knows how powerful he is, there's really nothing that makes him truly interesting and is really lacking in contrast to his younger brother, Goku.  However, his role in the story is nigh on important as he is the beginning domino to the Rube Goldberg that is the chain of events that create the Saiyan and Frieza Sagas.  If he had not told Vegeta and Nappa of the Dragon Balls they would not have come to Earth and killed several of the Z Warriors then Gohan, Krillin, and Bulma would not have traveled to Namek and met Frieza.  His motive for coming to Earth is one that can be taken as one of love and one of curiosity.

Raditz comes to Earth looking for his brother Goku, whose true name is Kakarot.  Kakarot was sent to the planet Earth twenty-four years prior and was expected to have exterminated the Earth's populace and then return to planet Vegeta for reasons that will be explained later.  Raditz wondered why it had been so long and thus went to check up on him.  Now, one could see Raditz as a simple cold blooded killer as he kidnapped his brother's son and attempted to kill Goku, however he does care about Goku.  When he gets to Earth he's surprised due to the fact that people are alive, and thus when he finds Goku he's confused.  However, it's not because he wants to be fair that he gives his brother a chance to prove himself but rather that he wants proof that this is his brother, that this was Kakarot, the is the same crying little baby that was sent to Earth 24 years ago.  It is for this reason that when Goku refuses he shows no remorse in killing him as he considers Goku a "Disgrace to the Saiyan race".  Also, Raditz had no intention of killing Gohan as he saw him as a beacon of light.  While he also held slight compassion for Gohan as they were kin, but even more, because Gohan was also a Saiyan he thought that he could hone him into the cold blooded killer his father never was.  Raditz, cold yet rather bare bones with emotions easily overshadowed by pride.



*Vegeta*​
Vegeta is the character in the series that has the most development over the course of the series (with Gohan coming in a close second).  In the beginning Vegeta is simply a cold, cool, and calculating yet bloodthirsty killer; if somebody's in his way then they just made a death wish.  Unlike Raditz, however, Vegeta harbors no emotions- or rather, not on the surface, but I'll delve into that later.  Vegeta has no problems with killing anyone and everyone, even his partner and guardian Nappa.  Vegeta puts his pride above all else and makes it known throughout the series by commonly referring to himself as "The Prince of all Saiyans".  When one insults the Saiyan race he is angered greatly, as an insult to the Saiyan race is an insult to his pride.  

Vegeta comes to Earth because Raditz tells him of seven magic spheres that can grant wishes called the Dragon Balls.  Vegeta requires these spheres for immortality, which he disguises as a simple means to take over the universe, but the true reason lies much deeper than that (I will also explain this later).  As ironic as it may seem, when he lands on Earth Vegeta kills no one, and there are a couple possible explanations for this.  One being that Vegeta wanted to have fun by watching and only dealing those that could actually defeated Nappa.  Another more likely scenario is that he used the Saibamen and Nappa to gauge the strength of the one(s) he would have to fight.  This is possible, as throughout the series Vegeta is shown to be rather smart and cunning, and to go into battle unprepared is a rather out of character decision.

Vegeta is also a very misunderstood character.  While he is often seen as a merciless, cold blooded creature when he is on the side of evil, this is not truly the case.  Vegeta had an alternative motive to getting the Dragon Balls, one that holds his interest much more than universal conquest.  While it is never stated (directly that is), Vegeta wants the Dragon Balls to gain immortality so that he could not only defeat, but get revenge on Frieza, the creature responsible for the destruction of his home planet and 99% of his people.  Vegeta likes to believe he doesn't care about what Frieza has done and that the only reason he wants to defeat him is because he used Vegeta as a pawn.  This is not the case, however.  Vegeta knows deep down that he is enraged by Frieza's actions and it is this internal drive that drives him.  However, Vegeta is overcome by arrogance and pride, and it is for this reason that he "breaks" spiritually and physically when he realizes that he cannot defeat Frieza.

As the show progresses, Vegeta's character develops to a rather large extent, and by the end of the Frieza saga he can be considered a "Good Guy".  As he gains emotions of love, compassion, and sympathy his ruthlessness, aggressiveness, and evil nature regress.  The reason for this stems from the story's main protagonist, Goku.  Now, despite the fact that Goku showed mercy on Vegeta, Vegeta was pained with the more so damage to his pride, and he felt no regard for Goku, he only saw weakness in mercy.  However, he was tormented by confusion, how could such a lower-class Saiyan that trained on a planet with such light gravity and inhabited by weak species possibly defeat him.  He pondered and came across a rather baffling answer.   Goku, unlike Vegeta, drew his power from the feelings he had for his friends.  In contrast, Vegeta drew his power from his pride and ruthlessness, and yet he tried every possible way to become stronger than Goku.  Sadly, each time he became stronger than Goku he would always quickly retake his lead over Vegeta.  Because of this, Vegeta takes on a sort of "If you can't beat them, join them" mentality and decides to not only become good, but observe and follow Goku's methods without making it too obvious.  Vegeta almost always tries to hide his feelings of love and affection, though it is shown on various occasions that he truly loves his wife, sons, and father.  Vegeta's feelings for these people grow to a rather large extent, as he often makes drastic and sudden decisions for their safety, some major examples would be his extreme fit of rage and burst of power when Trunks is killed and also his sacrificing himself to save the Earth, sadly, both of those decisions lead to no avail.  Even still, Vegeta's pride at times gets the better of him, often for the worse.  One instance where this leads to rather disastrous events is when Cell goes to absorb Android # 18.  Despite the rather recessive love for Trunks, he gladly injured him for a chance to fight a strong enemy.  This is because Vegeta never forgets who he is and when he shows his emotions he feels not only like he's losing himself but that he's weak, the exact opposite reason for him to have harbored such feelings.  However, he can't so easily get rid of these feelings of his own will and for this reason he lets The Great Wizard Babadi take control of him, to become "The Prince of Saiyans" he once was.  This, however, doesn't quite work out, is feelings for his loved ones are entirely too strong, and he ends up sacrificing himself for them.  Vegeta, a man once thirsting for blood and power, and now thirsting for strength and resolve.

------------------------------------------------------------------

I want to know if you guys like this, because if not I will discontinue it.  Also, I implore you to critique me as much as possible.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 15, 2011)

I really like it but you should put spoiler warnings (not tags) JUST IN CASE people derpedly come in here to read this.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 15, 2011)

Video's would be better for the retrospective. Just add your voice over a bunch of clips from the show/movies. Not a whole lot of people these days want to read that much text.

I do welcome it though, especially to discuss how the show isn't a fighting show only.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Video's would be better for the retrospective. Just add your voice over a bunch of clips from the show/movies. Not a whole lot of people these days want to read that much text.
> 
> I do welcome it though, especially to discuss how the show isn't a fighting show only.


I did want to do a video retrospective and in the future I might, but at this point in time I don't have all of the tools necessary.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 15, 2011)

Please continue on this, Ive allways wanted an in depth look on the individual characters. Please continue I implore you to.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

good start Godot i like vegeta villain, badass him


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow. I watched Dragon Ball Z A LONG time ago and never thought about it like this. I really liked it!

Also, one cool thing you could do, is when you do the heroes, if they were in Dragon Ball, explain how they changed from show to show.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Wow. I watched Dragon Ball Z A LONG time ago and never thought about it like this. I really liked it!
> 
> Also, one cool thing you could do, is when you do the heroes, if they were in Dragon Ball, explain how they changed from show to show.


I'll be sure to, because I have a lot to talk about when in comes to the Dragon Ball -> Dragon Ball Z transition.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 15, 2011)

good job, enjoyed reading through it

keep it up, don't drop what you have started so far.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 16, 2011)

This is great.
It shows dragon ball z's true colors rather than a genric fighting show.


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 16, 2011)

Vegeta was always one of my favorite characters. (Aside from his raging fits of trying to become stronger and becoming emo, namely in the Android/Cell Saga).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 17, 2011)

This was a good read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

You should write about Turles(Tales), Bardock and a few other not so known characters.
I am still confused as to why Turles looks the same as Bardock and Goku lol.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> This was a good read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about movie villains, I will write about Bardock and Broly, though.  Thing is, other than Bardock and Broly, the other movie villains really aren't as developed as the original villains from the series so it's harder to find something to write about, I can try, though.

Also, there are some obscure characters I want to touch on and will be writing about them.


----------

